# Midi Anschluss



## supermiller (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe vor ein paar Tagen ein älteres Keyboard geschenkt bekommen, dass ein Mdi-Out hat (5-polig). Ich wollte das jetzt gerne anschließen, um es z.B. in FL Studio zu benutzen.
Mein Problem: Meine Soundkarte ist Onboard und ich hab nur die normalen Ein- und Ausgänge, 6 an der Zahl. Gibt es eine möglichkeit, trotzdem Midi anzuschließen und nutzen zu können?

Grüße
SM


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Juli 2011)

Mit einem MIDI -> USB Adapter kein Problem. 
Hier ein Beispiel:
http://www.thomann.de/de/esi_midi_mate.htm

Gruß
Martin


----------



## supermiller (16. Juli 2011)

Danke für die schnelle und gute Antwort 
Werde mir das mal genauer anschauen, wenn das wirklich so einfach ist, sollte das das Richtige sein.
Hab nur Angst, dass das Keyboard nicht erkannt wird oder so, aber ich glaube, diese Bedenken sind wohl unbegründet 

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit und kann ein Kabel empfehlen? (Oder ist der Link bereits eine Empfehlung? )

Danke und Grüße
SM


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Juli 2011)

Also dein Keyboard muss nicht "erkannt" werden.
MIDI ist ein seit vielen Jahren genutztes und problemloses Datenprotokoll.
Das MIDI-Interface am PC muss natürlich als solches erkannt werden, was aber bei USB-Devices kein Problem darstellen dürfte. Ansonsten muss nur die Sequencer-Software auf dem MIDI-Kanal "lauschen", auf dem das Instrument "sendet".

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Juli 2011)

Zum Thema "Empfehlen":
Ich habe lediglich das günstigste Angebot eines MIDI -> USB Adapters bei Thomann rausgesucht.
Wenn du Auswahl möchtest, bitteschön 

http://www.thomann.de/de/cat.html?gf=midi-interfaces&oa=pra

Zum Beispiel kann es durchaus sein, dass es sich lohnt, 3,90 Euro mehr auszugeben, weil man dann 3m Kabel kriegt statt nur 1,80m.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## supermiller (16. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank, damit sollte das Thema eigentlich soweit geklärt sein, werde mir einfach mal so ein Kabel bestellen.

Grüße
SM


----------



## sight011 (23. Juli 2011)

Wo ich das gerade hier sehe - hast du Win7? Dann könntest du Probleme bekommen also Kassenbong behalten


----------

